# TNA Final Resolution



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

December 20, 2009

TNA Impact Zone 
Orlando, Florida

The Card:

AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - TNA World Championship

ODB vs. Tara - Singles match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship

TBA - Feast or Fired​


----------

